# Johnny Hart, RIP



## bookslover (Apr 8, 2007)

Johnny Hart, the great creator of the comic strip "BC" and co-creator (with Brant Parker) of the strip "The Wizard of Id" died of a stroke on Saturday, April 7th, while working at his storyboard at his home in Endicott, New York. He was 76. Endicott was his home town.

Hart was a committed Christian who was not afraid to let his Christianity show in his work. His Easter "BC" strips became famous for this and, on at least one occasion in 2001, got "BC" cancelled from some of the 1,300 papers it was carried in. "BC" began in 1958.

How appropriate that, on _this_ Easter, Hart the creator is now gazing on the face of _his_ Creator.

Please keep his family in prayer during this time.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy graduation, Johnny!


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 9, 2007)

I do remember when that BC strip was cancelled due to its Christian content. Thanks for sharing about his passing.

Ps 116:15 Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints.


----------



## George Bailey (Apr 9, 2007)

*Great Article*

This link has a great (very quick version) testimony about JH. 
http://www.layman.org/layman/the-layman/1999/nov-dec99/hart-of-faith.htm

Praise God for giving us such lights on our hills. 

Using my initials in tribute, 

BC (Brian Cole)


----------

